# New Retrieving Device



## Fowlmouth

We picked this guy up last Thursday. So far he has been quiet in the crate and sleeps all through the night. Only one pee accident on the tile floor (my fault, should have taken him right outside when I got him out of the crate). Looking forward to starting another dog for waterfowl/upland hunting. 

I think my hunting days with my yellow lab "Hagen" are numbered. This season will be his 10th. It's a tough pill to swallow watching a good dog slow down because of age. I will keep taking him as long as he wants to go though.

Rosewoods Code Black "Koda"


----------



## quackaddict35

Nice! I picked up one of those New retrieving devices as well! Forgot how mischievous these little guys are.

I want to get out with wasatch retriever clubs, I feel like I could learn a bunch from hanging around some of those guys and getting the most out of my retriever.

This is him at the vet Friday at 9 weeks old and 15lbs

King Sundance The Great or "King" for short










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian

I have a retrieving device but she is gun shy, water shy and is generally as stubborn as an ox. But I refuse to give up on her.


----------



## ZEKESMAN

Nice pup. I would sometimes take my old man out and only shoot one for him to retrieve near the end. That way he though he was hunting but wouldn't be crippled for a week. Vic


----------



## ZEKESMAN

LostLouisianian said:


> I have a retrieving device but she is gun shy, water shy and is generally as stubborn as an ox. But I refuse to give up on her.


Are you working on desire with the Chessie?


----------



## LostLouisianian

ZEKESMAN said:


> Are you working on desire with the Chessie?


She loves to retrieve the dummy duck on land but she doesn't like water and is scared as hell of fireworks and gunfire right now.....those are the things I am trying to get her to overcome.


----------



## JuniorPre 360

LostLouisianian said:


> I have a retrieving device but she is gun shy, water shy and is generally as stubborn as an ox. But I refuse to give up on her.


My dog was very well trained with obedience. I got her into some waist deep water and discovered she swims like a rock. I have jumped in 3 times to save her when all I could see was her nose or just bubbles. She'll end up a pheasant dog when I have time.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Fowlmouth said:


> We picked this guy up last Thursday. So far he has been quiet in the crate and sleeps all through the night. Only one pee accident on the tile floor (my fault, should have taken him right outside when I got him out of the crate). Looking forward to starting another dog for waterfowl/upland hunting.
> 
> I think my hunting days with my yellow lab "Hagen" are numbered. This season will be his 10th. It's a tough pill to swallow watching a good dog slow down because of age. I will keep taking him as long as he wants to go though.
> 
> Rosewoods Code Black "Koda"


Looks like you're going to have fun!!!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth

LostLouisianian said:


> Looks like you're going to have fun!!!!!


Just got to get through the puppy stage and things should get easier.:grin:


----------



## Dunkem

Rob, does he like pizza?izza:


----------



## Fowlmouth

Dunkem said:


> Rob, does he like pizza?izza:


Oh.... I didn't even think about that. He probably will, and if he doesn't I'm sure Hagen will show him how good it is. I can't tell you how many pizzas I have lost in the blind, but it's a few. I start shooting and Hagen starts eating. That dog is a master of flipping pizza box lids open. He sure liked the pizza you gave him too.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog

My retrieving devices are ready. Could we start the season now?


----------



## Utmuddguy

Well bred pup Rob I'm sure he'll be good one remember to avoid the temptation to over do the retrieve games for a while


----------



## Fowlmouth

Utmuddguy said:


> Well bred pup Rob I'm sure he'll be good one remember to avoid the temptation to over do the retrieve games for a while


I'm just going to let him be a puppy for now and do all the mischief stuff that puppies do.


----------



## ZEKESMAN

LostLouisianian said:


> She loves to retrieve the dummy duck on land but she doesn't like water and is scared as hell of fireworks and gunfire right now.....those are the things I am trying to get her to overcome.


I know. I gave you some detailed instructions to try and overcome this in PMs.:sad: Obviously I am wasting my time. Vic


----------



## Fowlmouth

Looking through some photos and can't believe I have had "Hagen" for 9 years. Seems like not long ago he was a puppy. He's gotta be around 95 pounds now. The new pup will be smaller, probably around 65 pounds. It's been one big pi$$ing contest around my yard this last week.


----------



## Loke

This ought to be fun.....


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Fowlmouth said:


> Looking through some photos and can't believe I have had "Hagen" for 9 years. Seems like not long ago he was a puppy. He's gotta be around 95 pounds now. The new pup will be smaller, probably around 65 pounds. It's been one big pi$$ing contest around my yard this last week.


I remember when you guys picked him up. I cant be leave it been that long. he grown up to be one bad ass dog. i have enjoyed hunting over him and watching him work.It going to be sad not seeing him out there with us and gadwall will miss him as well.


----------



## Fowlmouth

So far the transition of having a puppy around my older Lab has worked out good. I didn't know what to expect with the old boy having the yard to himself for 9 years. It has been a whizzing contest for over a week, mostly the older dog going right behind wherever the pup goes. 

There was a bit of anxiety with the old boy at first. A lot of foaming and slobbering from the mouth, and just looking unsure about the whole thing. He has settled down now and I think they will work good together. 

Oh, and I have the pup doing basic commands already with sitting, staying and working on his name when called. He's a smart little firecracker, I hope I can do him justice.


----------



## Fowlmouth

I think the new pup has been really good for my yellow dog.


----------



## quackaddict35

My golden pup and my 3 year old lab play ALL the time, sometimes too excessively. If it gets too loud and too much I tie the little one up with a leash to the kitchen table so he can simmer down some. Is this something I should try and control? Or do I just let them puppy? 

I've never had 2 dogs at the same time so I would really like to avoid any complications with training. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducksanddogs

My wife finally gave me the go ahead on a retrieving device. I think we decided on a Chesapeake so if anyone hears of anyone breeding some or selling puppies. Send me a PM please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax*

Nice!

I dunno if any of you grumpy guys ever watched "The Fox and the Hound" as a kid, that was one of my favorite movies growing up. But the reason I mention that is because hopefully it'll be a Copper and Chief opportunity where Hagen will be able to help you train up another fine hunting buddy but also help lighten the load on his aging body.

Congrats on your new retrieving device. Hopefully the batteries hold a good charge!


----------



## Fowlmouth

Bax* said:


> Nice!
> 
> I dunno if any of you grumpy guys ever watched "The Fox and the Hound" as a kid, that was one of my favorite movies growing up. But the reason I mention that is because hopefully it'll be a Copper and Chief opportunity where Hagen will be able to help you train up another fine hunting buddy but also help lighten the load on his aging body.
> 
> Congrats on your new retrieving device. Hopefully the batteries hold a good charge!


Thanks, I sure hope I can make a duck dog out of him with help from Hagen.


----------



## Fowlmouth

He's getting bigger, almost 12 weeks. He likes his decoy.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Introduction to water. Nothing too serious, just a playful morning to get Koda in and around water. It was a good first lesson. Hagen got in on the action too.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Took the pup in for his last set of shots today. Dang he is growing fast and learning more each day.

Went out on the desert the other day looking for doves. This has been a good spot in the past, but not this year. He is not gun shy by any means, but does like to grab the empties as they eject from the gun. We'll work on that.


----------



## Goshawk

Hey, Fowlmouth how's Koda coming along?


----------



## Fowlmouth

Goshawk said:


> Hey, Fowlmouth how's Koda coming along?


Thanks for asking.
Well, I am looking forward to the puppy stage to end. He still has his puppy teeth and loves to chew on wood, mainly my porch and trim on the shed.:-x He is a little firecracker I tell you. I am still working on some of the basic commands with him. He is 5 months old now and still acts like a puppy, I guess that is to be expected. I hope to get him out hunting a few times this year.


----------



## Fowlmouth

My daughter and I got the pups out today and shot a few ducks. This was Koda's first time in a boat, and his first duck hunt. He is 5 months old and learning quickly. I was worried about him jumping out of the boat while I was running it, but he never even thought about it. He stood tall on the bow like an old pro. This dog has a lot of drive and is eager to please.


----------



## Ducksanddogs

Dang retrieving birds in 5 months. I’m not even dreaming of that with my chessie. We’re still working on obedience and steadiness. I’ve got a long road ahead still


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth

Ducksanddogs said:


> Dang retrieving birds in 5 months. I'm not even dreaming of that with my chessie. We're still working on obedience and steadiness. I've got a long road ahead still
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Believe me he is still a puppy and acts like one too, but he is doing pretty good so far. It will be a long process and a lot of work to get him where he needs to be. Good luck with your pup!


----------



## LostLouisianian

Ducksanddogs said:


> Dang retrieving birds in 5 months. I'm not even dreaming of that with my chessie. We're still working on obedience and steadiness. I've got a long road ahead still
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Obedience and Chessie....two words that don't belong in the same sentence with mine!


----------



## fish-n-fool

Fowlmouth said:


> My daughter and I got the pups out today and shot a few ducks. This was Koda's first time in a boat, and his first duck hunt. He is 5 months old and learning quickly. I was worried about him jumping out of the boat while I was running it, but he never even thought about it. He stood tall on the bow like an old pro. This dog has a lot of drive and is eager to please.


That first picture is awesome!!! The old man is teaching him.


----------



## Dunkem

Fowlmouth said:


> My daughter and I got the pups out today and shot a few ducks. This was Koda's first time in a boat, and his first duck hunt. He is 5 months old and learning quickly. I was worried about him jumping out of the boat while I was running it, but he never even thought about it. He stood tall on the bow like an old pro. This dog has a lot of drive and is eager to please.


 That first pic is awesome, both dogs look really ready to go.


----------



## Fowlmouth

I took Koda hunting and left Hagen home. I wanted to focus on him and see how he would act without Hagen around. He did pretty good and found a wigeon in the phrag that I never would have. He retrieved 6 ducks, including this pintail.


----------



## fish-n-fool

Fowlmouth said:


> I took Koda hunting and left Hagen home. I wanted to focus on him and see how he would act without Hagen around. He did pretty good and found a wigeon in the phrag that I never would have. He retrieved 6 ducks, including this pintail.


Poor Hagen. Hope you left an open box of pizza at home.


----------



## Clarq

I feel like I must have missed this pizza story...


----------



## Fowlmouth

Clarq said:


> I feel like I must have missed this pizza story...


Hagen likes pizza, sometimes too much. He is a master pizza box opener. We have lost a 1/2 dozen or so pizzas while out duck hunting. We start shooting at ducks and that's Hagens signal to start popping box lids open. I forgot to warn some of the guys last Saturday and of course he jumped in their boat and got one of theirs too. Pizza and duck hunting, doesn't get much better.


----------



## Fowlmouth

I took Koda with me again today. He is really figuring this stuff out. He marks birds 60+ yards and retrieves all of them. It's nice to just sit in the boat and watch. I have shot a drake pintail every trip out this season.:smile:


----------



## brendo

Awesome! Your making the wait for my new pup in December a lot harder!


----------



## Fowlmouth

I took Hagen and Koda out for a pheasant hunt this evening. They were both working really hard for birds. Koda flushed the first Rooster and my buddy and I didn't have a safe shot so we let that one go. After that a switch kicked on in Kodas head and he was all business for the rest of the evening. The next Rooster Hagen flushed and I missed. (I suck at shooting pheasants) then Koda flushed the third Rooster and guess what? I missed again at 15 yards going straight away. Koda marked where it landed and took off on a 200 yard dash to where it went down, he sniffed around for a minute and caught the Rooster. He was flinging it around like a puppy would and it flew off. Another guy ended up shooting it. Then he ran over to him and flushed another Rooster that he shot and wounded. It took off running and so did Koda, he caught it and delivered it to him. (I should have charged him rent for my dogs services) The 4th Rooster was Hagens flush and I finally pounded that one. The fifth Rooster was Hagens flush again and my buddy smoked that one. The sixth Rooster was another guys dog that was walking back with us, my buddy and I tag teamed that one. It was getting too dark to shoot and the pups were still flushing birds. Fun evening to get out and the weather was great.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Smashed another limit with help from Koda. This 7 month old pup is really figuring things out. He is still a puppy and does the normal puppy things, but he loves to go with me.


----------



## utahbigbull

Looks like you got him going down the right path to being a good duck dog!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth

This 8 month old pup is still grinding away with me. He loves this stuff! He is marking and retrieving cripples out to a couple hundred yards now. Yep, I shot a spoonie!


----------



## Ducksanddogs

Fowlmouth said:


> I took Hagen and Koda out for a pheasant hunt this evening. They were both working really hard for birds. Koda flushed the first Rooster and my buddy and I didn't have a safe shot so we let that one go. After that a switch kicked on in Kodas head and he was all business for the rest of the evening. The next Rooster Hagen flushed and I missed. (I suck at shooting pheasants) then Koda flushed the third Rooster and guess what? I missed again at 15 yards going straight away. Koda marked where it landed and took off on a 200 yard dash to where it went down, he sniffed around for a minute and caught the Rooster. He was flinging it around like a puppy would and it flew off. Another guy ended up shooting it. Then he ran over to him and flushed another Rooster that he shot and wounded. It took off running and so did Koda, he caught it and delivered it to him. (I should have charged him rent for my dogs services) The 4th Rooster was Hagens flush and I finally pounded that one. The fifth Rooster was Hagens flush again and my buddy smoked that one. The sixth Rooster was another guys dog that was walking back with us, my buddy and I tag teamed that one. It was getting too dark to shoot and the pups were still flushing birds. Fun evening to get out and the weather was great.


Did you cross train your dog on it? I'm still working on obedience with my chessie but we're about to graduate to some retrieves now that his adult teeth are almost all in. Once I get him hold conditioned I'm going to start letting him chase some pigeons around but I'm wondering how to cross train him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth

Ducksanddogs said:


> Did you cross train your dog on it? I'm still working on obedience with my chessie but we're about to graduate to some retrieves now that his adult teeth are almost all in. Once I get him hold conditioned I'm going to start letting him chase some pigeons around but I'm wondering how to cross train him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know if you would call it cross training, but I brought Koda along with my yellow dog to gain some experience. I was more than surprised at how well he did after he found the first rooster. He figured it out quick and was finding/retrieving as many pheasants as my old yellow dog. Dogs are smart! Here's a photo of from last week with Koda (8 months old) with his first goose.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Koda's a little bigger this year. He does well with the water retrieves, but getting him to go in the phrag when he doesn't mark the bird is something we are working on. I got so used to sending my yellow lab Hagen into the phrag to find a downed bird, I was spoiled, and I lost very few ducks. I'll keep working with Koda on this.


----------



## fish-n-fool

Fowlmouth said:


> Koda's a little bigger this year. He does well with the water retrieves, but getting him to go in the phrag when he doesn't mark the bird is something we are working on. I got so used to sending my yellow lab Hagen into the phrag to find a downed bird, I was spoiled, and I lost very few ducks. I'll keep working with Koda on this.


Man, I sure liked to watch Hagen do his thing.

I need a dog like yours to show Lucy what she needs to do. I had a greenie five feet in front of her face yesterday. I saw where it went into the reeds and could see it. I told her to get it and she looked at me like get what! There ain't no bumper right there.

Turns out when she went in the bird dove and I lost track of it. Pissed me off and I should have just grabbed it. Won't trust that her internal instincts will kick in again.

Lets get out!:grin:


----------



## Fowlmouth

2 Years old now....


----------



## Goshawk

This is a timely post, I've been meaning to ask you how Koda has been coming along. He is one fine looking dog. :O||:


----------



## Fowlmouth

Goshawk said:


> This is a timely post, I've been meaning to ask you how Koda has been coming along. He is one fine looking dog. :O||:


He's a good pup. However, my training him has been lacking this year. I don't do trials or any of that stuff, basically just need a dog that can mark birds and retrieve. He fits the bill.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Koda is now 4 years old. Time flies! Yesterdays photos 11/23/21


----------



## Irish Lad

Fowlmouth said:


> Koda is now 4 years old. Time flies! Yesterdays photos 11/23/21



Really like the goose retrieve picture. Do the cripple geese ever try and bite the dog?


----------



## Fowlmouth

Irish Lad said:


> Really like the goose retrieve picture. Do the cripple geese ever try and bite the dog?


not yet. I have seen them grab ears on other dogs though. The worst biters are those nasty coots.


----------



## Goshawk

I said it before and I'll say it again... that's one good looking dog.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Goshawk said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again... that's one good looking dog.


Thank You!


----------



## TheOtherJeff

Gotta love the automatic captions. Great picture of a "black bear"!


----------



## Fowlmouth

I am very sad to report that we had to put Koda down early this morning. A couple of weeks ago he stopped eating his normal amount of food. He has for some reason always swallowed rocks and pukes them up or craps them out. We figured he had a blockage that wasn’t going away without help. My wife and daughter took him to an emergency Veterinarian at 8:00 last night where they did several tests, including blood work. He didn’t have any obstruction or blockage. What they discovered through blood work was shocking to us. Lymphoma and it spread fast. Lymph nodes all over were swollen. I hunted him 3 days ago and he was in good condition. He declined Thursday and was in terrible shape yesterday. The Veterinarian said don’t take him home. The decision was made. This duck season just keeps getting worse!


----------



## MallardFlew

Fowlmouth said:


> I am very sad to report that we had to put Koda down early this morning. A couple of weeks ago he stopped eating his normal amount of food. He has for some reason always swallowed rocks and pukes them up or craps them out. We figured he had a blockage that wasn’t going away without help. My wife and daughter took him to an emergency Veterinarian at 8:00 last night where they did several tests, including blood work. He didn’t have any obstruction or blockage. What they discovered through blood work was shocking to us. Lymphoma and it spread fast. Lymph nodes all over were swollen. I hunted him 3 days ago and he was in good condition. He declined Thursday and was in terrible shape yesterday. The Veterinarian said don’t take him home. The decision was made. This duck season just keeps getting worse!


So sorry for your loss!!


----------



## Irish Lad

Fowlmouth said:


> I am very sad to report that we had to put Koda down early this morning. A couple of weeks ago he stopped eating his normal amount of food. He has for some reason always swallowed rocks and pukes them up or craps them out. We figured he had a blockage that wasn’t going away without help. My wife and daughter took him to an emergency Veterinarian at 8:00 last night where they did several tests, including blood work. He didn’t have any obstruction or blockage. What they discovered through blood work was shocking to us. Lymphoma and it spread fast. Lymph nodes all over were swollen. I hunted him 3 days ago and he was in good condition. He declined Thursday and was in terrible shape yesterday. The Veterinarian said don’t take him home. The decision was made. This duck season just keeps getting worse!


That's horrible, very sad.


----------



## MrShane

Sorry FM, that just downright sucks.
Sorry you had to make that decision.


----------



## Wire

Fowlmouth said:


> I am very sad to report that we had to put Koda down early this morning. A couple of weeks ago he stopped eating his normal amount of food. He has for some reason always swallowed rocks and pukes them up or craps them out. We figured he had a blockage that wasn’t going away without help. My wife and daughter took him to an emergency Veterinarian at 8:00 last night where they did several tests, including blood work. He didn’t have any obstruction or blockage. What they discovered through blood work was shocking to us. Lymphoma and it spread fast. Lymph nodes all over were swollen. I hunted him 3 days ago and he was in good condition. He declined Thursday and was in terrible shape yesterday. The Veterinarian said don’t take him home. The decision was made. This duck season just keeps getting worse!


Sorry for your loss. It sucks to have your best friend and hunting partner not around.


----------



## 2full

Very sad, sorry for your loss. 
There is very few things as good as a great dog.


----------



## Goshawk

That is one post I never wanted to read. And the thing they don't tell you when you pick a pup that one day you'll have to say goodbye.
I'm very sorry for your loss of Koda...


----------



## CPAjeff

Terrible news FM … sorry for your loss!


----------



## JerryH

So sorry. The worst feeling in the world is walking out of the vets with a empty collar balling. You get so attached to a good furry friend that it just breaks your heart when you loose them. 

Those were some great pics you posted a couple of days ago.


----------



## gander311

FM,
I’m so sorry to hear that terrible news. Absolutely heartbreaking.

Forgive me for asking if this is too personal a question. But if you had him cremated, I’d be happy and honored to make you a decoy urn as a gift for my condolences. Just reach out to me via PM if you’re interested.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Thanks for the kind words guys. Much appreciated!


----------



## Fowlmouth

gander311 said:


> FM,
> I’m so sorry to hear that terrible news. Absolutely heartbreaking.
> 
> Forgive me for asking if this is too personal a question. But if you had him cremated, I’d be happy and honored to make you a decoy urn as a gift for my condolences. Just reach out to me via PM if you’re interested.


Thank you so much for your offer. We did have him cremated, but didn’t request to keep his ashes.


----------



## Tail Chaser

Sorry for your loss FM! I had to make the same decision this year just different circumstances. I have lost a few good dogs to cancer. It always sucks saying goodbye!


----------



## Papa Moses

Fowlmouth said:


> I am very sad to report that we had to put Koda down early this morning. A couple of weeks ago he stopped eating his normal amount of food. He has for some reason always swallowed rocks and pukes them up or craps them out. We figured he had a blockage that wasn’t going away without help. My wife and daughter took him to an emergency Veterinarian at 8:00 last night where they did several tests, including blood work. He didn’t have any obstruction or blockage. What they discovered through blood work was shocking to us. Lymphoma and it spread fast. Lymph nodes all over were swollen. I hunted him 3 days ago and he was in good condition. He declined Thursday and was in terrible shape yesterday. The Veterinarian said don’t take him home. The decision was made. This duck season just keeps getting worse!


Nothing like the loss of a bird dog. Sorry for the loss :/


----------



## MWScott72

Sorry Rob, definitely not what a person wants to hear coming out of the vet's office. Remember the good times and (eventually) forget the bad.


----------

